# Seen the midwife today



## PhoebeC (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Met the midewife today. Went well , she took some blood, and i nearly fainted. I have never done that before in my life, it was horrid worse than a really bad hypo.

Feel much better now after seeing her. 

She thinks im 8 weeks not 6 , and will sort the scan out for in a few weeks, she said even a scan at 8 weeks they could tell how far i am gone. Thats all i want to know, the dr said 26th Feb and she said today 20th Jan, all because we dont know when my last peroid was.

Think the sickness is on its way now aswell, really dont like it, and have put on 3 pounds. 


Seeing Diabetic specailist on Wed, all busy busy these days.

xxx


----------



## am64 (Jun 21, 2010)

ooooooooooo good luck sweetie xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2010)

Pheobe- sorry to hear you are getting morning sickness, are you still managing to keep your levels ok in the mornings?

I am afraid lots of appointments is the way it will be from now on, as they will want to see you everyfortnight to start with.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm glad you've had your first meeting with the midwife, your going to be a busy lady with hospital appointments and scans from now on as rachel has said. I think I spent most of the 9 months in hospital waiting rooms. I had really bad morning sickness with Jessica it lasted until I was about 5 months pregnant with her but it didn't affect my levels too much thankfully. Good luck on wed with the dsn  xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 22, 2010)

My levels have been fine so far. Had a really high one the other day but thats my own fault had a big dinner late and forgot about it then woke up in the morning wondering why it was so high.

Where do i stand with having time off for these appointments?
I have read about work and pregnancy but i still dont get it. 

xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 22, 2010)

Your work have to give you the time off for any maternity related appointments, and they can not make you do extra hours to make it up.  The covers hospital appointments, scans, MWs, antenatal classes and I think even pregnancy yoga classes etc.  

I am guessing no one at your work knows you are pregnant yet.  I ended up telling my boss earlier than I would have liked due to all the appointments.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 22, 2010)

My supervisor does know because i took the day off to do the home test, and i told her the next day.

So tomorrow when i have this appontment i shouldnt have to use half a day of my holidays?

x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 22, 2010)

No you should not have to use your holidays.  Is there anyone in HR you could have a talk to?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 22, 2010)

Its so exciting Phoebe to hear about your pregnancy- even though you nearly had a faint. I hope it didnt take you too long to recover 

I'm so excited for you. I would like children myself and always get a bit broody reading these stories, its such a blessing and I wish you all the best!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 24, 2010)

rachelha said:


> No you should not have to use your holidays.  Is there anyone in HR you could have a talk to?



I have spoke to my supervisor about this and its all sorted now.

Went to see the team at the hospital, spent hours there. Waited to be called in then the Dr said they where sending me for a scan, she gave me the wrong directions so walked round lost for 10 mins till ended up back in the first waiting room. Finally found the ultrasound after asking a porter for help. I didn?t know about deinking 2 litres of water nobody told me about the scan.
My o/h was ill at home, got a tummy bug so it was just me.
The nurse did the scan and it seems I?m 6 weeks. Looks nothing like a baby yet but could see its heart beating. And she said everything was fine 

Went back to see the diabetes specialist. she said all is fine. Good HB1c, blood pressure and everything else fine. She said i was ''quite healthy'' always good to hear. she asked if i wanted to see dietician, i gave up seeing them years ago never helped i know what to eat. They took some more blood and finally let me go home. Should have took an hour, took 2.

All fine and 12 week scan booked for 4th Aug 

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sound's stressful but at least you had a good appointment. I don't miss waiting around every week for an hour to be told the same thing each time. I had a scan at 7 weeks with Jessica and she looked like a tiny bean when your 12 weeks you'll be able to see it's a baby a little clearer  I hated having to drink so much water and not being allowed to go to the toilet an hour before was torture for me xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 24, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Sound's stressful but at least you had a good appointment. I don't miss waiting around every week for an hour to be told the same thing each time. I had a scan at 7 weeks with Jessica and she looked like a tiny bean when your 12 weeks you'll be able to see it's a baby a little clearer  I hated having to drink so much water and not being allowed to go to the toilet an hour before was torture for me xx



Haha thats what it was a circle with a little bean in,and in a that a flicker like a spark of lightning that was its heart beating 

xx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 24, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> Haha thats what it was a circle with a little bean in,and in a that a flicker like a spark of lightning that was its heart beating
> 
> xx



we thought our little one looked like a bumble bee on the 9 week scan and he has been known as bumble ever since. We need to decided on a real name for him soon.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jun 24, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I have spoke to my supervisor about this and its all sorted now.
> 
> Went to see the team at the hospital, spent hours there. Waited to be called in then the Dr said they where sending me for a scan, she gave me the wrong directions so walked round lost for 10 mins till ended up back in the first waiting room. Finally found the ultrasound after asking a porter for help. I didn?t know about deinking 2 litres of water nobody told me about the scan.
> My o/h was ill at home, got a tummy bug so it was just me.
> ...



I reckon you should defo take advantage of seeing your dietican, if for no other reason but your increased insulin needs nearer the end... When they pulled me in to be induced early it was because I needed a lot less insulin and they thought the placenta was failing... my first phone Ccall was to my dietician as she was really easy to get hold of compared to the obs/diab consultants... 
She was able to give me advice etc and got hold of everyone that needed to know what was happening, and I was taken straight in! 
it seems so insignificant to others but upon reflection I am glad Ii had her help all the way through! She even came seen me when I was still in recovery ward to make sure I was doing ok lol!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 26, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I reckon you should defo take advantage of seeing your dietican, if for no other reason but your increased insulin needs nearer the end... When they pulled me in to be induced early it was because I needed a lot less insulin and they thought the placenta was failing... my first phone Ccall was to my dietician as she was really easy to get hold of compared to the obs/diab consultants...
> She was able to give me advice etc and got hold of everyone that needed to know what was happening, and I was taken straight in!
> it seems so insignificant to others but upon reflection I am glad Ii had her help all the way through! She even came seen me when I was still in recovery ward to make sure I was doing ok lol!!



It seems to me like she was just a nice person who is easyier to get hold of, which is an amazing thing to hae. I have never found them useful. My diet was good before i was a diabetic so didnt have to change much, they always did seem like a waste of my time. But after talking about the DAFNE thing i am interested to learn more ,after the baby of course.

Its so nice she came to see you to check you where ok 

xx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is ok and that you finally know how far along you are. How come they offerd you and early scan? I thought the earliest you could have one was 12 weeks. I see my community midwife and Obs consultant both on the same day, this coming wednesday, not sure what to expect but guess it will be a busy day.


----------



## rachelha (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi some diabetics get an early viability scan at about 8/9 weeks.  I got one of these but I dont think Chrissie did.  It is another of those things that depends on the hospital you are at.  You really can not see much at the early scan, but I was really worried about having an eptopic pregnancy as I only have one ovary, and this really put my mind at rest on that front.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 27, 2010)

I was so suprised they sent me for one, i think its because we didnt know how far gone i was. We still dont know really its about 6 weeks or could be 7 by now, cant wait for the next scan just to find out the dates. And it will look more like a baby hopefully 
x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 28, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I was so suprised they sent me for one, i think its because we didnt know how far gone i was. We still dont know really its about 6 weeks or could be 7 by now, cant wait for the next scan just to find out the dates. And it will look more like a baby hopefully
> x



Yeah if your not sure about your dates they do a scan so they can tell and then they do the official 12 week scan. I was 7 weeks when I thought I was 12 but that's because I missed a period before I got pregnant xx


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi
How exciting you got a look ay your baby already i hope your not feeling too bad with the morning sickness. You will definitly be spending alot of time at the hospital from now. I did'nt get an early scan even though i wasn't sure of my dates not sure why some do & some don't. xxx


----------

